# question about new bbs rims - pics back from powdercoat



## wr3ck (Sep 29, 2010)

hey there!

just got these back from powdercoat and i have some questions!

they are for my wifes 2011 2.5L 4 door golf. i dont know where they came from - and there are pictures below if you could help identify them, we got them in great shape from a 19 year old kid on craigslist with brand new goodyear GT tires for $250. it was a great deal. then we had them powdercoated a nice teal color for $240 (wifes choice) and we are getting ready to throw them on the car!

first question- 

is there a make\model of this rim? i have not had much success googling the markings. they are 15 inches.

i think the rims are 60mm or 61mm hub hole. i measured with my digital caliper - but it does not have jaws deep enough for a perfect measurement, so its as close as i can get. is this standard for bbs rims of this kind?

i know i need hubcentric rings, and i think the mk6 has a 57.1mm hub, is this true?

so i would need a 57.1 to 60\61mm hubcentric ring. any suggestion as to where i should get them?

here are a few pics of the rims and her car. i apologize if the pics arent that great and the car is dirty. the stickers on the tail lights are the teacher and the mother from pink floyd's the wall.


----------



## wr3ck (Sep 29, 2010)

anybody?!


----------



## wr3ck (Sep 29, 2010)

another picture maybe?


----------



## wr3ck (Sep 29, 2010)

somone suggested BBS RG - but i didnt get any other info than that.

can anyone please lend some knowledge? :banghead:


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 20, 2000)

BBS RG 2 :thumbup:


----------



## wr3ck (Sep 29, 2010)

so they are going to be 5x120 @ 60mm bore then?

i really need info on the bolt pattern and the hub bore so that i can order adapters if need be.


----------



## aligti (Dec 2, 2002)

are u even sure they are 5X120...they look like 5X100 to me..I could be wrong.. they look like BBS RC to me not sure what car came w 15X7... may be early 90's BMW 318


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

will 15's even work on your wife's car???

the offset would need to be around 45 for an adapter to work making your final offset 30


----------



## Bora070 (Aug 5, 2008)

They are BBS RG II's but OEM (kinda like OEM RC's are different than non-OEM)
They are circa 1994. They came stock on '94 Jetta GLX's but yours are slightly different.
The VW's were 6-1/2j not 7 so I'm not sure what they are off of originally.
Here is a thread about the OEM VW version...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5830127-1994-Jetta-GLX-BBS-Wheels


----------



## wr3ck (Sep 29, 2010)

thanks for the info guys,

but a small problem? dont mk3's have a 5x100 bolt pattern? because this rim is either 5x112 or 5x114. my digital calipers teeth arent long enough to go into the bolt holes to be precise - im going to say 5x114 - but its defiantly not 5x100. i think eyeballing would be closer than 1\2 an inch...

i tried to measure the offset with a standard measuring tape, and after conversion i came up with 58.9375mm - so im guessing 59~50mm offset on these bbs rims - but that seems awfully high.

i know my wifes mk6 has a 5x112 bolt pattern, a 57.1mm bore, and 40~50mm offset on the stock steel w\ hubcap rims - just by google searching.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

wr3ck said:


> i tried to measure the offset with a standard measuring tape, and after conversion i came up with 58.9375mm - so im guessing 59~50mm offset on these bbs rims - but that seems awfully high.


The answer is in your pic, Einpresstiefe 42.


----------



## wr3ck (Sep 29, 2010)

so just to finish this all up.

bolt pattern = 5x114
offset = 42mm
hub size = 60mm
bolt type = conical
width = 177.8mm
center cap style = BBS "B", face 70mm, back 56mm

i bought hubcentric rings from 1010tires.com

i got wobble bolts to adapt the 5x114 pattern to the 5x112 pattern on my wifes 2011 golf from ECSTuning.com.

and i got new valve stems from ecstuning as well.

i think thats all i need


----------

